# 7X7 WR Single 3:13.11 By Chen Lin.



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 11, 2012)

[video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMzY0NDEzMTky/v.swf[/video]
New 7X7 WR:
3:13.11 WR
3:20.75
3:27.55
AVG: 3:20.47

Chen Lin has beaten his 7X7 AVG WR 3:21.22 (first round yesterday) by 3:20.47 in the final today, Mar. 11th, 2012


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 11, 2012)

But but but it's still March 10th where I live, and it's my birthday. This world record should have been set on my birthday.

In all seriousness though, this is really awesome! TBH I wasn't expecting a 7x7 WR for a long time.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 11, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> But but but it's still March 10th where I live, and it's my birthday. This world record should have been set on my birthday.
> 
> In all seriousness though, this is really awesome! TBH I wasn't expecting a 7x7 WR for a long time.



There was actually a WR: 7x7 AVG 3:21.22 Mar.10th. This one, single + AVG should be on Mar. 11th, sorry, it happened in China.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, I meant to say that in a joking manner  I just thought it'd be cool to have the current WRs be set on my B-day xD


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 11, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Oh, I meant to say that in a joking manner  I just thought it'd be cool to have the current WRs be set on my B-day xD



I attached a smile face as well.


----------



## Rama (Mar 11, 2012)

Bump for interest.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm rooting for Michal H. to get sub 3 still.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 11, 2012)

LeighzerCuber said:


> I'm rooting for Michal H. to get sub 3 still.


 
Feliks has an un-official sub-3 as well as Michal and Lin. So, it's effectively a 3-person race to sub-3.


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 11, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Feliks has an un-official sub-3 as well as Michal and Lin. So, it's effectively a 3-person race to sub-3.


 
Yes, go Feliks on Melbourne big cube day!


----------



## Zbox95 (Mar 11, 2012)

Michal and Feliks have the potential to beat these records in their next comps. But it's nice that an asian guy shows that Michal isn't alone at being awesome at 7x7.


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone have a video?


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 11, 2012)

Zbox95 said:


> Michal and Feliks have the potential to beat these records in their next comps. But it's nice that an asian guy shows that Michal isn't alone at being awesome at 7x7.


 
Kam Chorkin, a Chinese cuber, had gotten 7x7 single/avg: 3:14.38/3:25.74, ranking both 2nd right behind Michal last year. But he is currently busy with study this year, not hearing from him much. He is a good 7x7 cuber as well.


----------



## Lin Chen (Mar 11, 2012)

I'M uploading the video now......


----------



## choza244 (Mar 11, 2012)

damn, I have to leave now, will have to wait to the night to watch the video.

Btw, congratz.


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like Michael might be popping out of the shadows sometime soon...


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 12, 2012)

Lin Chen said:


> I'M uploading the video now......


Congratulations!
I've attached the video link in 1# post by ttan660 on mf8 forum! Thanks ttan660.


----------



## wochuy91 (Mar 13, 2012)

andyzhangdayu said:


> [video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMzY0NDEzMTky/v.swf[/video]
> New 7X7 WR:
> 3:13.11 WR
> 3:20.75
> ...



could i have your orginal video?
i want to upload it to Youtube


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 13, 2012)

this is ridiculous tps on a 7x7.


----------



## macky (Mar 13, 2012)

文?! Are you amazing at dodging bullets, too?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 13, 2012)

Michal has a sub-3? What was the exact time?


----------



## andyzhangdayu (Mar 13, 2012)

wochuy91 said:


> could i have your orginal video?
> i want to upload it to Youtube


You may ask Lin Chen, 13#. He has the original one.


----------



## wochuy91 (Mar 13, 2012)

Lin Chen said:


> I'M uploading the video now......


 
could i have your orginal video?
i want to upload it to Youtube

i can't download video on Youku.com


----------



## Lin Chen (Mar 16, 2012)

macky said:


> 文?! Are you amazing at dodging bullets, too?


 
yes，I’m amazing at “東方project” Shameimaru Aya and Kotiya Sanae are my favorite persons 

I like the BGM too


----------

